# Milk Question



## WolfeMomma (Feb 9, 2019)

So, our Ewe just had a lamb about 5 days ago. He seems ok he is walking around ect. But the Ewe has almost no milk bag? We tried to get milk out, and couldn't get anything...but neither me or hubby are probably doing the right technique lol Should I think about feeding him with a bottle? Should i feed the ewe more grain?  Im at a loss because our other ewe  had a milk bag right away, so I'm not sure what to make of the lack of milk bag.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 9, 2019)

Is the lamb gaining weight?


----------



## WolfeMomma (Feb 9, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Is the lamb gaining weight?


no loss in weight, seems energetic but is still pretty skinny.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 9, 2019)

WolfeMomma said:


> no loss in weight, seems energetic but is still pretty skinny.



Do you actually know that there is no loss in weight?  Have you seen the lamb nurse or at least try to and is it constantly trying to suckle the ewe?  Sorry for the questions but they can go down hill fast if not getting enough to eat.  You can tell if they are getting milk from the ewe by lifting their front legs off the floor and put your other hand with fingers and thumb either side of their tummy, near where it joins the back legs Squeeze gently and you can feel firm little bulge there or it's thin and empty if hungry.


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 10, 2019)

Do just as MIkeCHS says. Lambs who are trying to suckle all the time aren't getting enough.

If you have fairly accurate scales weigh before and after suckling.

Do make sure that the ewe has a constant supply of water and give her food supplements twice daily.

Be prepared to feed/supplementary feed the lamb.

In first timers in particular, the milk can take a day or two to come in, but should be free-flowing by day .

Good Luck.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Feb 10, 2019)

He is constantly trying to suckle on her, going back and forth , from one side to the other. We felt his belly like you said @Mike CHS and there was hardly anything there. He was born 6 days ago. I would think she would have a milk bag by now. He follows her around shivering , she acts pretty aloof...she will baaa at him but other then that she doesn't pay attention, she steps on him ect. We have decided to start supplementing him that way we at least know for sure that he is getting something. Should I bring him in the house? Maybe get my other ewe who is in milk to maybe let him nurse off her? Our other ewe had such a perfect lambing. First time mom with twins, both cleaned and looked after. This one had one lamb, hardly cleaned him and now has no milk bag


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 10, 2019)

You can try to graft it to another ewe but if she already has twins on her that might be hard on her (even if she will accept him). If your other ewe is fairly calm and doesn't fight a tether, you can tie her in place to see if the lamb will nurse on her by putting it up to a teat.  I would at a minimum though try to supplement what it is getting since the ewe has already failed in the mothering department.

If it isn't getting anything it won't last much longer.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Feb 10, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> You can try to graft it to another ewe but if she already has twins on her that might be hard on her (even if she will accept him). If your other ewe is fairly calm and doesn't fight a tether, you can tie her in place to see if the lamb will nurse on her by putting it up to a teat.  I would at a minimum though try to supplement what it is getting since the ewe has already failed in the mothering department.
> 
> If it isn't getting anything it won't last much longer.


 Ok, I think our decision to start feeding it will be for the best. Im so disappointed in this ewe, I was really hoping she was going to be a pro like her half sister. But she isn't


----------



## WolfeMomma (Feb 11, 2019)

@Mike CHS I noticed some milk replacers have copper in them, yet it still says for lambs? I was under the impression of no copper for sheep?


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheep don't need a lot of copper but they do need some (8-11 ppm).


----------



## mystang89 (Feb 18, 2019)

Others can correct me if I'm off but I wonder if the teat is clogged maybe? Would that be something the lamb could unclog itself?


----------



## misfitmorgan (Feb 18, 2019)

Is this ewe a first timer?

Our ewe Sweetie was a horrible mom her first time. She would attack her lamb and broke it's leg, had almost no milk, didn't seem to give 2 figs about this freak thing following except to find it annoying. After the lamb got a broken leg we bottle raised it. All that said DH wanted to cull her and i was leaning in the same direction. We agreed to give her one more chance, her second time around and since she has been a excellent mother and her bag did come in and support a lamb on he second freshening.

If she isnt a first timer i don't think she is a good breeder....


----------

